
The Top SXSW Speakers and Panelists Power 100 - silviu_istrate
http://www.glisser.com/the-sxsw-speakers-and-panelists-power-100
======
Eric_larson
Mark Cuban deserves to be in the top 5, but I'm a bit disappointed that Gary
Vaynerchuk didn't even make it in the top 10.

~~~
silviu_istrate
One of the metrics that influences the top is the klout score.

------
Mornin
great initiative, I was looking for something like this.

